# MIUI - Export internal data to SD card message



## Troutbeck27 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am getting the following message.

Export internal data to SD card.

It will move data such as screenshoots, pictures, and so on from internal storage to SD card. To make sure that the user experience is smooth, stable, it's better to keep SD card in the phone for daily use.

I think I posed about this awhile back but could not find the reply that fixed this problem.

Can anyone help me out?

Thanks.


----------



## possnfiffer (Oct 7, 2011)

Same here this is kinda driving me nutz :erm:


----------



## possnfiffer (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm just hoping when ace releases his latest for our droid 2 it'll be gone


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

delete everything inside /data/sdcard/


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

